# Anyone want to critique my boy?



## Picklepaige (Aug 22, 2011)

Just for giggles! While I think he is gorgeous and I would love to breed him (my best friend breeds bettas and watching her do it has made me addicted!) I'm not sure how his structure/finnage/color is, and if he is a male worth breeding, so for right now I'm just interested in what more experienced people have to say about him. Is he a halfmoon? Or not quite? Would he be considered a red/blue butterfly, or just a blue butterfly with "flaws?" There is so much I am confused about, which is the main reason I joined this forum!

Thanks!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Can you get us a flare picture?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Can already tell anal fin is too long. Maybe breed to a red loss female to get rid of that red.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

He's so beautiful...

I agree with amphirion. His anal fin is long.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

The fish is not presented properly for evaluation. 
His top line is bumpy and can't tell anything about his edges. He has a lot of branching so expect him to hit 180. But you can't really tell how balanced he is unless it is displayed in a good flare photo. Anal is long but it could be also the tail is short. I can see anal is sloped just by the ray lengths. do not expect him to show good balance because of it.

He is not a standard color so has color faults that would keep him out of placing. Then have to decide if you want to breed those color faults or try for at least a multi color. 

Present properly of post in another section.


----------

